# nonsense thread!



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Bleeep!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Um......what?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

us734;ldc'[3e93]d.asmju8u298cmck023mc515652265jmndmkedmcmcl
cjkjidjcivf904049;fd-==-ds..,os'-2-9so.sd-c-=v2855gf,d,ihhj,s432wgvx,.
dmns77909klx.dl0--0-;e.pw72455368390cxl...c-c'/c/v=

me too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what are your thought on those three legged chairs


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

speaking of kids with a lot of soap in their hair....








on south park, canadians look just like this ....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Couldn't find the post whore smilie


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wtf


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

why is sweet lu not here ?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it puts the lotion on its skin


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> why is sweet lu not here ?
> 
> :rasp:


 lol :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you could get rid of one body function with out any effects what would it be?

i would get rid of breathing cause it really sucks when your lungs dont work right


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> why is sweet lu not here ?
> 
> :rasp:


 dunkin donuts is have a sale..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wow im suprised this hasnt been closed yet. its a good one for people to

get out all those weird toughts floatin around in there head.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > why is sweet lu not here ?
> ...


heard they were trying to make them with less sugar. whats a donut with less sugar









just realized its krispy creme thats trying to lower the sugar so the dieters can have them as well


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > why is sweet lu not here ?
> ...


 i was a good boy and went to sleep for school


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > physco 1 said:
> ...


 YOU MADE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> it puts the lotion on its skin


 LOL nice.. this post is strictly for jacking up post counts


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After taking a dump.. do you just wipe and go, or do you wipe a wet paper then pat dry???


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yes, not to troll like crazy but just to put in random thoughts


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

poop


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

woohoo 100 posts


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I predict that this post will soon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dont jinx... lets keep it alive!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Whats the point of living for christ if he took the easy way out and died on purpose?

*duck*

im kidding, just something that has tripped me out when i was DrunkEd one night


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm hungry







wonder if we still have some leftover fried rice??


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread is so important, I'm going to post a picture of a bunny with a pancake on his head. Enjoy.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> This thread is so important, I'm going to post a picture of a bunny with a pancake on his head. Enjoy.


 my english teacher


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Tuesday's coming, did you bring your coat?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope it rains soon, so my truck can get clean.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

f*ck school, f*ck finals, f*ck midterms, f*ck this economy, f*ck bush.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man i cant belive i got called out for posting alot and you fucks are making threads just to post dumb sh*t and get your post count up! ...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

that


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

is


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

just WRONG!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont cry about it, im sure you already got your 100 posts for today


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

haha no i think im on 5. i try to stay away from my computer now.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

5 is that it!?!? Better get to work.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh well, post + 1

Damn peer pressure...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

post+1

why did you pressure me into guys


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nah i am just kidding :rasp:


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea, I had to do it, too. Why not? everyone else did.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Can you get ED when your a teenager?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WHASSSSAAAPPP!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

always wipe balls to spine.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I LOVE KAREN! I WANT TO ASK THAT GIRL TO MARRY ME, THEN PRODUCE 2 KIDS AND I'LL PRODUCE THE WHITE PICKET FENCES WITH SUV AND CONVERTIBLE IN OUR FRONT DRIVEWAY!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"!"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy hole in a doughnut batman this thread is still open!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:laugh: John...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> always wipe balls to spine.


 and in between


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

taxes blow.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like pizza and beer :beer:

simpson trivia : what is a quigibow?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> taxes blow.


 Not as much as you and Nate


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya'll shouldn't be doing this.....Damn, now look what you have done. Gone and made me a part of it!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I hope it rains soon, so my truck can get clean.


 i feel ya man, rain has its urban benefits.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i wanna be a postwhore


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i will teach you grasshopper

i said grass :laugh:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you guys think of MSN?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Postitutes!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Postitutes!


 They aren't that bad once you get to know them! i know a couple hawaiian 'ladies of the night' and i didn't have to pay for any services....they're not druggies and alcholics as hollywood depicts them as, they're just normal people who've had some bad luck!....IMO, they're good wholesome people, not bad to look at either


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Postitutes!
> ...


 I said *POST*itutes...not p*R*ostitutes.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I said *POST*itutes...not p*R*ostitutes.


 Oops, well those are bad! Stay away from them, you can contract something like Sweet Lu_-ria-sphyllis-herpes-titus_


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I said *POST*itutes...not p*R*ostitutes.
> ...


 Id believe it!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 The truth is out there!....now what time are you going to be home and free tomorrow karen? I'm coming over to "collect my present"














...sorry lu, but im going to give karen the gift that keeps on giving.............ME!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kinda depressed tonite......


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> kinda depressed tonite......










Chear up!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Karen, you are awesome. If i were an upstanding citizen of society and made muchos $$, id give you the time of day.. but now i wont waste your time with my tireless attempts at wooing the improper females.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Still open, huh? Well OK.....Post +1.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > kinda depressed tonite......
> ...


 hooked on phonics werked fer me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam i was je%^ing it and it splattered all over the monitor
dam now i have to clean


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

thanks for telling us that


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

no one answered my question. Can teenagers get erectile dysfunction?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sat morn cartoons lost there edge they need to bring back looney tunes

wiley coyote and road runner need to make a saturday come back


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

look at me Lu, im doing it!

+1


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> dam i was je%^ing it and it splattered all over the monitor
> dam now i have to clean


That's freekin sick,man.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Karen, you are awesome. If i were an upstanding citizen of society and made muchos $$, id give you the time of day.. but now i wont waste your time with my tireless attempts at wooing the improper females.


 Improper!?! How am I!?!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

here is my birdie


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Mar 27 2004, 11:26 AM
> QUOTE (Kreth 10RBP @ Mar 27 2004, 02:37 AM)
> Karen, you are awesome. If i were an upstanding citizen of society and made muchos $$, id give you the time of day.. but now i wont waste your time with my tireless attempts at wooing the improper females.
> 
> Improper!?! How am I!?!


Ms_Natt is delicious, nutricious, and she taste good too


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Spoken like a true stalker there 14_blast.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> This thread is so important, I'm going to post a picture of a bunny with a pancake on his head. Enjoy.


 oolong is the greatest rabbit ever. he s dead though now.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Spoken like a true stalker there 14_blast.


 Well he has been to my work









Funny one blast!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> no one answered my question. Can teenagers get erectile dysfunction?


 yes, usually its a psychosocial disfuntction in which the male lacks a strong sense of arrousal. depression and anxiety also play a role. It can be fixed by Kegals (woo hoo), sensate focus therapy, and usually is only a stage in ones life, so time.

Go Biology 301! id seek a pyschologist, but remember, hard liquor has a tendency to impare motorfunctions.

+1post


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I never said I suffered from ED. I'm just wanting to be aware if its out there for my age. Trust me I'm working down there. Just ask that box of Bounty paper towels next to my bed.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

charming


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> I never said I suffered from ED. I'm just wanting to be aware if its out there for my age. Trust me I'm working down there. Just ask that box of Bounty paper towels next to my bed.


 i got a joke

there once was a man that whenever he would sneeze he would get a boner and jizz with pleasure. so one day on an airplane he sneezed and the lady next to him thought nothing about it. but then the man puled out his penis and wiped it off. the lady then just moved away a little bit. a couple minutes later the man sneezed again and then pulled out his penis and wiped it off. the lady next to him had had it. she said that it was really gross and wish he would stop. then he told her about his problem. she then went oh my and asked what he was taking for it. he said pepper.









95% of the worlds population masterbates, the other 5% dont have hands :laugh:

the sign at a sprem bank reads "take of your hat and jack it"









just a few


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

there once was a man from nantuket


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there once was a man from boston, who drove around in an austin, there was room for his ass and a gallon of gas


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I just had to, post +1


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> there once was a man from nantuket


 i once knew a man from nantucket. let me just say that stories abotu him were grossly over exaggerated.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> sat morn cartoons lost there edge they need to bring back looney tunes
> 
> wiley coyote and road runner need to make a saturday come back


 Road Runner is evil and cynical, I'm rootin for the Coyote all the way! YUT YUT!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > sat morn cartoons lost there edge they need to bring back looney tunes
> ...


 the coyote is a genious i remeber a toon when he actually catch the road runner

but he let him go


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont remember that! please elaborate


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> i dont remember that! please elaborate


 it was a long time ago i just remeber him gettin caught then coyote letin him go

but i know i did happen


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

dude dont just post smileys. thats post whoring. at least write something if your gonna post whore.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yess-ah?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > i dont remember that! please elaborate
> ...


 hm, i too dont remember this happening.....i think you're thinking of something else, like Tiny Toons, but Wile E. Coyote never caught the road runner


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> dude dont just post smileys. thats post whoring. at least write something if your gonna post whore.

















l


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

:jump:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you didnt post a letter or word, i'm telling


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u are a tattle tale


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Whoops wrong smiley









What I meant was...










Playtime is over, everyone back to class.


----------

